#  > Telecomunicações >  > Mikrotik >  >  CHR Cloud Hosted Router - alguém que usa poderia dar um feedback?

## albinogenivaldo

Pessoal, estávamos aqui prontos para investir numa nova CCR1036 ou algo mais parrudo, quando durante as pesquisas encontramos licenças para CHR, bom a primeira vista o negócio pareceu muito doce para ser verdade, porque tem licença em torno de R$:250,00 reais, tem também um período de teste de 60 dias, e ainda dá para trocar de maquina sem perder a licença conforme diz a lenda.

Bom não pensamos muito, colocamos uma pra rodar num servidor DELL, e, pra nossa surpresa o negócio esta rodando liso por quase 30 dias, um verdadeiro espetáculo, mais ai vem aquela dúvida, já sabemos os prós, mais gostaríamos de saber os contras, se alguém tiver algo para relatar seria ótimo. 
Lá fora tem muito gringo usando CHR, já no Brasil não vi muita coisa.

----------


## avatar52

Só uma dúvida: você instalou o CHR em máquina virtual? Ou baixou a imagem RAW e subiu direto no Server? Como fez isso?

----------


## albinogenivaldo

Esta virtualizado no XenServer.

----------


## alexandrecorrea

CHR ja é 64bits.. melhor do que qualquer CCR !!! subiu tabela de rotas (full-routing) em 1 minuto.. virtualizado em vmware esxi 6 .. 

faz o teste, instala o CHR, cadastra no mikrotik.com e pega uma licença P10 por 60 dias de trial !!

----------


## avatar52

Ótimo!

----------


## TsouzaR

> CHR ja é 64bits.. melhor do que qualquer CCR !!! subiu tabela de rotas (full-routing) em 1 minuto.. virtualizado em vmware esxi 6 .. 
> 
> faz o teste, instala o CHR, cadastra no mikrotik.com e pega uma licença P10 por 60 dias de trial !!


RouterOS para tile (CCR) também é 64bits, não?

Acredito que a vantagem do CHR está no clock mais alto dos núcleos do processador do servidor, mesmo virtualizado. Como o multithreading do RouterOS é uma piada (e deve ser mais difícil de implementar corretamente na arquitetura mesh dos núcleos dos TILE-Gx), ele acaba demandando muito de cada núcleo da CPU, que por ter meros 1.2GHz, quando não apenas 1GHz, não performa legal.

----------


## magnorm

Uso para fechar vpn na aws.

----------


## glinfor

Boa noite!

Amigo qual arquivo do chr vc usou para subir ele no xenserver?, estou querendo testar ele aqui.

----------


## avatar52

XenServer tive dificuldades, sempre diz que o arquivo estava corrompido. Mas usando o VMDK consegui subir tranquilamente. 

No Vmware usando o OVA é mais fácil, sobe moleza. 

No Proxmox precisa converter o arquivo RAW, mas nada muito difícil.

----------


## albinogenivaldo

> Boa noite!
> 
> Amigo qual arquivo do chr vc usou para subir ele no xenserver?, estou querendo testar ele aqui.


No mikrotik.com cria uma conta ou faca login na sua, que aparece o local para download.
Assim que instalar ela, para liberar a velocidade, voce deve licenciar trial ou pagar uma das licencas.

----------


## glinfor

Bom dia!, amigo eu não conseguir subir o chr no xenserver, só conseguir subir no vmware, ai queria uma dica sua como vc conseguiu subir o chr no xeenserver.

----------


## godoy

Amigos ... esses sistema funciona para substituir grandes caixas da Mikrotik ?

Exemplo: CCR-1072

Quesitos: Poder de processamento e portas 10G (SFP+)

----------


## alexandrecorrea

funciona até melhor !!!

----------


## avatar52

O CHR é 64 bits, e por ser arquitetura PC não sofre com os problemas da arquitetura que tem nas CCRs.

----------


## godoy

Mas se tiver necessidade de 8 Portas SFP+ ... como procedem no caso de PC ?

----------


## glinfor

Instalei o CHR aqui, no lugar de uma CCR 1016, e não vi muita diferença no processamento, usei um Dell R610 com 2x processadores Xeon de 2.4, o processamento ficou igual a da minha ccr 1016, fiz tudo pra baixar o processamento e ficou quase igual ao da ccr, sem falar que as minhas vlans não subiu de jeito nenhum com o meu switch HP, e na ccr as vlans sobe com a mesma configuração do CHR.

----------


## andrecarlim

> Mas se tiver necessidade de 8 Portas SFP+ ... como procedem no caso de PC ?


O loco! 80Gbit? Fiquei curioso...

----------


## avatar52

> Mas se tiver necessidade de 8 Portas SFP+ ... como procedem no caso de PC ?


Aí você parte para soluções como ServerU com VyOS ou subir pra Juniper MX. 80Gbps em RouterOS é uma loucura (na MINHA visão).

----------


## djjeantechno

quantas VM tem rodando nessa dell ai- pois tenho uma com 2 siscore com 32 gb de ram parada r410 sera que segura a onda ?

----------


## djjeantechno

coloca um sw de 12 portas sfp+ e trabalhe com vlans

----------


## DiegoHomem

ola tambem estou com esta dificuldade tirei uma ccr e instalei o chr era uma 1016 12g e ainda nem treminei de migrar todos os clientes para o chr e ela ja tem picos da maior consumo de cpu que a ccr voce conseguiu fazer algo para melhorar a performance?

----------


## andrecarlim

Então o que mais vejo é gente reclamando que PPPoE com Mikrotik não funciona e tal. Já devo ter pego uns 20 casos desses e na real, era recursos sendo usados de forma incorreta, tudo que posso afirmar que tenho alguns casos onde temos até 2000 sessões PPPoE sobre CCR1036 passando algo próximo a 1.7Gbit sem problemas.

Então minha dica é: antes de falar mal de equipamento, fale com alguém que entenda do assunto. Se não sabe, pague pra quem sabe.

----------


## Fallout

to usando a CHR no ESXI 6.5 com P-Unlimited (Trial) e por nada consigo usar vlan dentro da CHR agora nas outras vm as vlans funciona normal alguém já passou por isso ? ate na ccr fecho vlan! Alguém poder me da uma dica do que fazer ?

----------


## avatar52

Coloque Tagged All na VM Network da sua máquina virtual. ;-)

----------


## Fallout

avatar52 veja como ta complicado para Tagged All na versão 6.5 tem que por id 4095 e modo promíscuo ai ligando o pc direto com vlan10 funciona só que se liga no switch perde a comunicação porque porta tronco não vai ate id 4095 ai não fecha as vlans! ate deixando sem vlan e roteamento no switch não consigo usa a vlan10 no chr pelo switch oque se pode fazer ?

----------


## traxx3

> avatar52 veja como ta complicado para Tagged All na versão 6.5 tem que por id 4095 e modo promíscuo ai ligando o pc direto com vlan10 funciona só que se liga no switch perde a comunicação porque porta tronco não vai ate id 4095 ai não fecha as vlans! ate deixando sem vlan e roteamento no switch não consigo usa a vlan10 no chr pelo switch oque se pode fazer ?


Verifica a questão do MAC Address (na interface do mikrotik coloca um fixo), algumas vezes ele fica variando o mac da interface de saida e por isso não sobe a tabela arp.

----------


## Fallout

consegui passa as vlans foi porque o esxi 6.5 coloca em tronco e o switch tava barrando as vlans só foi coloca id de cada uma na mesma porta e nas porta que vão passar vlw

----------


## avatar52

> consegui passa as vlans foi porque o esxi 6.5 coloca em tronco e o switch tava barrando as vlans só foi coloca id de cada uma na mesma porta e nas porta que vão passar vlw


Mas isso você já deveria ter feito, é o básico de Switching. 

Falando em Vmware, alguém já usando o ESXi 6.7?

----------


## ernandesks

se colocar a id 4095 você consegue fazer as vlan pelo proprio mikrotik

----------

